# Fargo, ND group seeking new players



## adembroski3 (Jun 4, 2004)

We meet monday nights, generally from about 5:00 pm to anywhere between 1:00am-5:00am on Tuesday morning. We will be finishing off a Kult campaign in about 5 weeks (GM is moving to Japan) and I'll be starting a Dragonlance campaign immediately after (assuming I can find some players). 

Contact me at kiri@cableone.net if interested.


----------

